# lets hear the scratch your head moments



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

whats some of the crap work or funny stories you guys have found your travels? got to be some real winner stories from you older dogs.

went to bid a job and found 2 rooms framed with 1x4s. 

went to scrape off a bad repair someone else did in a garage ceiling. i about broke my blade when the stuff i hit was concrete! some idiot screwed a board on the ceiling, then poured concrete on top of the sheetrock. they then used mud to smooth it out. there was at least half a bucket of concrete waiting to fall on someone!

set out to patch a 2" brown spot on the foyer ceiling one time. the face paper was there but felt loose. i poked a hole in it with my keyhole. the stink drove me off the ladder. and hornets started coming out. i got some tape from homeowner real fast and taped it shut for her. not one sting either. lol

you do a lot of crazy stuff to reach cathedrals sometimes. walked out on 2x12 on stilts many times to get a peak over stirs or something. no way i would do that in my older smarter years i was watching a young guy out on a plank one day. the plank was on 2 sections of scaffolding out over a stair in a cathedral. he had a bucket of mud as counter balance and was out on end of the plank sticking out from scaffolding. i was telling him to stop because the plank was lifting the bucket at other end! he said it was fine just before he came down on a cornerbead top on knee wall of stair turn. he lost a 1" deep chunk of meat from his arm when he hit it. i helped him wrap it up then took him to ready med. and he was lucky!

just got done lacing a living room ceiling when the insulator came crashing down through it and hit the floor. he smashed his finger with the hammer stapler and lost footing. lol he was white as a sheet laying there. i said man you smashed that finger like a grape! he just looked at me.

one patch i did was 2 holes in ceiling of hallway. seems the homeowner was up there running a cable and stood on the rock for a second. the 2w holes were his legs that strattled the joist! yea ouchy! he wasnt sure if he passed out or not he said but he ended up at the hospital.

watched a guy get mad after hitting his thumb and throw his hammer. the hammer hit the wall and bounced back and hit him in the head. then he threw it at the floor and it bounced and broke a window. lmao he got fired. we all figured he was some kind of a pillhead/junky. those guys are always grouchy. lol

ill stop for now. lol im sure there is a hopper full left in my head. tell your stories and make us chuckle.


----------



## APT-CO (12 mo ago)

My father in-law once remodeled his home and in the process he skimmed the old walls. I told him I would spray the texture for him if he masked off the windows and floors. I was working for my dads Texture company at the time. But Noooo, he went and got his small pancake compressor, rented a hopper and bought a bunch and of boxes of mud. He sprayed “orange peel” the size or grapes  and lots of horizontal splatter. this was when I was about 18-19 so about 10 yrs ago. 
fast forward to about 2-3 yrs ago. He remodeled his home again and I said to him, how about I spray it for u the right way this time. He said well maybe. At this point I was about 26 with my own rig and company. 
i went to go check it out and he and his brother in law spray it again, “knockdown” this time, but this time with his brother in laws over the shoulder hopper. Still looks very amateurish and very un even. I love the guy but man that hurt me.


----------

